# Game Console Repair



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

So this person I'm working for is interested offering game console repair services at the shop in addition to pc/laptop repair. He asked if I had any experience doing it and I said no...but I was just wondering if any of you have done PS3/xbox/nintendo repairs and if so how hard is it to learn how to repair the common problems on all of these systems? Would it be pretty similar to doing PC repair or is there a lot more involved? I know obviously parts would be more expensive since you have to buy them directly from the manufacturer I would assume? I'd be willing to learn but I'm just wanting to get a feel for how hard it would be?


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

tim19889 said:


> So this person I'm working for is interested offering game console repair services at the shop in addition to pc/laptop repair. He asked if I had any experience doing it and I said no...but I was just wondering if any of you have done PS3/xbox/nintendo repairs and if so how hard is it to learn how to repair the common problems on all of these systems? Would it be pretty similar to doing PC repair or is there a lot more involved? I know obviously parts would be more expensive since you have to buy them directly from the manufacturer I would assume? I'd be willing to learn but I'm just wanting to get a feel for how hard it would be?


If you repair a Xbox 360 console, I know that if you sign onto xbox live they ban your account because they think your modding it. I do not know about the PS3 or Wii. Those would be good skills to have. How did the first day go at the repair shop?


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

My first day is this coming Monday (15th). I'll let you know how it goes then. Didn't know that about the xbox360 that's interesting...I want to get a good firm grasp on repairing pcs/laptops first but after I've been doing that for awhile I will start thinking about learning how to repair game consoles. 

Anyways I have another question for anyone out there who feels like answering it. What type of problems/issues do you see most often in a computer repair shop? I know I should have asked the guy I'm working with this but it (oddly) didn't cross my mind when we were talking lol.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

there are ways to repair the consoles infact there are guides on youtube and you can find them using google. Many times you will find both the xbox360 and ps3 have similar issues such as the graphics chip melting because of no decent cooling (because of the small sizes of the consoles). The pc 3 has issues with the solder joints melting where as usually with the xbox its the graphics chip but the ps3 has issues with this too.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I want to get to where I feel very comfortable working on PCs and laptops first, but then down the road I'd definitely like to learn game system repair. I'll probably watch a bunch of videos on youtube and just read stuff online and practice on my ps3....heheh

Also, do you think it would be worthwhile to learn how to repair servers and maybe get my Server+ from comptia? Or will I most likely not be dealing with servers very much at all at a PC repair shop?


----------

